# NJ- 2 Parlor Rollers for Adoption To Good Home -Very Good Birds.



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have 2 Parlor Rollers that I have had since birth. They are 5 years old now. I am currently relocating numerous times in a few months & unfortunately cannot take them. I have almost a full 40Lb bag of food & grit left. I also have a small coop that can go with them too that they are currently housed in. Please


----------



## supastar2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Unfortunately I will have to turn to a craigslist ad unless someone can come thru. I am really trying to find them a home to be treated good. I only have 2 weeks left to keep them.


----------



## JonIsHere (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi, I sent you a message. I might be able to take them in.


----------

